# switching to perilite



## blondlebanese (Oct 6, 2014)

what percentage perilite do you all use in your growing pots and do you add any vermiculite?  I am growing in an arid desert area.  indoors.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 6, 2014)

I do not use vermiculite at all and I live in a very arid climate too.  I use a soil that has some perlite already in it, so add just a little bit e.  I don't think I would go over about 25%.


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 6, 2014)

If the dirt is moderately moist and you pack it in your fist it should remain packed when you open your fist but should easily crumble when poked.

You don't want dirt that will compact too tight.

Here is a little info on soil... http://www.growweedeasy.com/basics#soil


----------



## Locked (Oct 6, 2014)

I would ditch the vermiculite. It holds too much water for my liking.  I add perlite and sweet lime to my soil.


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 6, 2014)

I will probably not use vermiculite in the future. It was part of my mix for years but with the new soils that are available (eg Fox Farms) there's really not much need to make your own mix. Fox Farms (or whomever's pot soil) and a little extra perlite to taste and you have pretty much everything you need. I was reading the bag yesterday and it even has dolomite lime in it already.


----------



## Wetdog (Oct 6, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I would ditch the vermiculite. It holds too much water for my liking.  I add perlite and sweet lime to my soil.



^^^^^THAT^^^^^

It's pretty much an eyeball thing, but from 30% to 40% with the perlite.

If it looks like you have too much, it's just right.

Yes, FF does have dolomite in it. Just not enough for the entire grow. It's really kinda hard to over apply lime. The extra Ca does a world of good. I use a healthy cup of dolo/cf AND a cup of gypsum for more Ca and the sulfur.

Gypsum doesn't affect pH, so don't try and sub it for lime.

Can't comment on FF or any bagged mix for that matter, I have been making my own for just over 40 years. Just never saw the need when I could do it much better and way cheaper.

Wet


----------



## bwanabud (Oct 6, 2014)

I add an extra 25% to my Promix BX, while I'm adding the other stuff. Ditch the Vermiculite, nobody uses it for a good reason.


----------



## blondlebanese (Oct 7, 2014)

consider it ditched.


----------

